# Crying on nest, but no egg?



## Ciwheeles (Aug 28, 2013)

First to start of I am new so "hello" everyone! 

These are my first chickens and yesterday we got our first egg. But, today one of our hens went into the coop and started squawking in the nesting box. She was being really loud, so I figured she was laying an egg, but when she left the box and I checked there was no egg.. Is that normal?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It can happen...I've seen it many a time. I call those "fakers"....


----------



## Ciwheeles (Aug 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> It can happen...I've seen it many a time. I call those "fakers"....


Haha okay, we were just worried because of the racket she made for there to be no egg! We weren't outside yesterday either when the first hen laid so we didn't know if it was common for them to make noise. We just found her with it and that was that lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes they'll get in the nest and sit and sit and sit...and nothing. Just sittin' and _thinkin'_ about laying, I suppose.


----------

